#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Русский язык, пишем грамотно >  > > >  >  >  О необходимости перевода имён, названий и терминов на русский язык

## Цхултрим Тращи

Перечитывал я предисловие к «Словам моего Всеблагого Учителя» и встретилось мне там слово «Кункен». Долго я думал, почему это слово оставили без перевода, и не смог найти ответа. Тем более что слово «Всеведущий» как-то и понятнее, и звучит лучше. 

А ведь тибетские переводчики были ещё смелее и переводили даже имена (правда, не всегда, но очень часто). Ведь и Шантидева никакой не Шантидева в тибетских текстах, а Жива-лха. Конечно, не все согласны, что вместо «Нагарджуна» лучше писать «Змиедрев». Но ведь древние-то именно так и делали, а чем мы хуже…

Или вот, к примеру, почему бы не переводить «алая» как «всеоснова»? Чем санскритское слово лучше? А вот тибетцы перевели и у них всё звучит по-родному.

Хотим ли мы действительно сделать русский языком Дхармы, или достаточно напичкать туда санскритских и тибетских слов и всё пучком?

----------


## Анирудха

Тоже были мысли на эту тему))

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (16.10.2011)

----------


## Анирудха

Меня радуют монголы)) Они умудрились перевести почти все термины на свой язык. Но некоторые тибетские имена они почему то перевели на санскрит, например имя Ламы Дзонхавы. Лобсан Дагпа - Сумати Кирти. И в текстах на монгольском его называют не иначе как Сумати Кирти.

----------

Дондог (21.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (16.10.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Ну, не знаю. Может, кого-то устраивают "совокупности" вместо скандх. Меня - нет. Да и клеши никакие не "омрачения".
Татхагата - так приходящий или так уходящий? а может, "так идущий"?
И тибетцы (равно как и монголы) с их переводом Канона нам не пример. Дело в том, что у них это произошло одновременно с превращением буддизма в гос. религию со всеми вытекающими. То есть все буддийские понятия стали стремительно проникать в ткань бытового языка и в ней жить: через литературу, через культ, через массовое обучение, да и много еще как.
В современном же секулярном мире языки развиваются по совершенно иным законам. Так что не надейтесь - адаптации переведенной буддийской терминологии в массовый язык не произойдет никогда. Условия не те.
А вот заимствованные санскритизмы вполне себе адаптируются и включаются в язык культуры. И не удивительно: корни ведь индо-европейские.
Так что лично я считаю правильным оставлять в переводе для многих специальных терминов санскритские кальки и давать сноски с разъяснением термина. В современных условиях это самый прямой и действенный способ включать новые понятия в обиход.

----------

Alex Dharmasiya (14.11.2011), Liza Lyolina (16.10.2011), PampKin Head (15.10.2011), Pema Sonam (17.10.2011), Vladiimir (15.10.2011), Вова Л. (16.10.2011), Дондог (21.10.2011), Дордже (16.10.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (17.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (16.10.2011)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Хотим ли мы действительно сделать русский языком Дхармы,


Ну если вот так смело понапереводить (викалпажняна--"концептуальное познание", мановижняна--"сознание ума"  :Smilie: ), получится не язык Дхармы, а, пардон, русификация, и корявая притом.
Как потом восстановить смысл, что искать в словаре?




> или достаточно напичкать туда санскритских и тибетских слов и всё пучком?


Не напичкивать, а изучать понятийный аппарат Дхармы вкупе с оригинальной терминологией,--и всё пучком.

----------

AndyZ (17.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (16.10.2011)

----------


## Уэф

это необходимо для тех кто популяризирует буддизм. а для практикующих - лишние этимологические заморочки.

----------


## Tashi_Tsering

> Хотим ли мы действительно сделать *русский* языком *Дхармы*, или достаточно напичкать туда *санскритских* и тибетских слов и всё пучком?


Только я вижу противоречие в этой фразе?

----------

Дондог (21.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (16.10.2011)

----------


## Won Soeng

Когда-нибудь, реализованные русско язычные учителя дадут аутентичное учение на родном языке. Дайте 200-300 лет

----------

Дордже (16.10.2011), Светлана Тарасевич (16.10.2011)

----------


## Ersh

Думаю тут необходимы не только переводческое умение, но и хорошее знание филологии, а также отличное языковое чутье.

----------

Dondhup (16.10.2011), Joy (16.10.2011), Sucheeinennick (13.05.2012), Сергей Хос (16.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (16.10.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Думаю тут необходимы не только переводческое умение, но и хорошее знание филологии, а также отличное языковое чутье.


Переводческое умение и языковое чутье - практически синонимы.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (16.10.2011)

----------


## До

Самое главное надо на 100% глубоко понимать смысл оригинала, чем обычные переводчики не блещут.

Почему «алая» это у вас «*все*основа», а не просто "основа" или что-нибудь ещё?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (16.10.2011)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Почему «алая» это у вас «*все*основа», а не просто "основа" или что-нибудь ещё?


В данном примере потому что у тибетцев kun gzhi.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Самое главное надо на 100% глубоко понимать смысл оригинала, чем обычные переводчики не блещут.


Судя по обилию различий в традиционных толкованиях, этим не блещут и сами компетентные носители традиции.
На 100 % смысл понимает, наверное, только Будда.




> Почему «алая» это у вас «*все*основа», а не просто "основа" или что-нибудь ещё?


А почему в приведенной словарной статье это fundamental base, а не просто base и firm basis, а не просто basis?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (16.10.2011)

----------


## До

> Почему «алая» это у вас «всеоснова», а не просто "основа" или что-нибудь ещё?
> 			
> 		
> 
> А почему в приведенной словарной статье это fundamental base, а не просто base и firm basis, а не просто basis?


Правильно ли я понял, что вы хотите сказать, что "алая" это "всеоснова" потому что в словаре написано "fundamental base"?

Вопрос: чему в "fundamental base" соответствует "все-"?

----------


## Анирудха

> Почему «алая» это у вас «*все*основа», а не просто "основа" или что-нибудь ещё?


Потому что с тибетского  kun gzhi так и переводиться как всеоснова. Слово kun значит - все. Основа проявления всего существующего, как сансары, так и нирваны, как раз и есть алая виджняна, то есть kun gzhi rnam shes.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (16.10.2011)

----------


## Анирудха

> Ну, не знаю. Может, кого-то устраивают "совокупности" вместо скандх. Меня - нет. Да и клеши никакие не "омрачения".
> Татхагата - так приходящий или так уходящий? а может, "так идущий"?


Если скандхи не совокупности, а клеши не омрачения, то какими терминами кроме санскритского их лучше обозначить? Ведь по сути мы должны оперировать словами, передающими смысл этих терминов. А если судить логике, то тибетское слово phung po как раз и есть собрание, скопление в однородную кучу отдельных объектов, связанных чем л. между собой, то есть совокупность. А клеши, поскольку затемняют истинный свет ума, то можно сказать что создают мрак, другими словами омрачают. В этом случае слово омрачения так же подходит по смыслу. 



> А вот заимствованные санскритизмы вполне себе адаптируются и включаются в язык культуры. И не удивительно: корни ведь индо-европейские.
> Так что лично я считаю правильным оставлять в переводе для многих специальных терминов санскритские кальки и давать сноски с разъяснением термина. В современных условиях это самый прямой и действенный способ включать новые понятия в обиход.


Согласен, по крайней мере, пока есть способность приспосабливаться к новым словам, то лучше, и проще всего сразу опираться на термины первоисточника, с соответствующими обьяснениями.

----------

Alex Dharmasiya (14.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (16.10.2011)

----------


## До

> Потому что с тибетского  kun gzhi так и переводиться как всеоснова.


На это уже ответили.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Правильно ли я понял, что вы хотите сказать, что "алая" это "всеоснова" потому что в словаре написано "fundamental base"?


Не в этом дело. Я просто не понял, почему вас не устраивает добавление приставки все- (= всеобщая) к русскому слову, но не смущает добавление fundamental к base или firm к basis.




> Вопрос: чему в "fundamental base" соответствует "все-"?


Некорректная постановка вопроса. Следовало бы спросить, чему в alaya соответствует firm.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (16.10.2011)

----------


## До

> Не в этом дело. Я просто не понял, почему вас не устраивает добавление приставки все- (= всеобщая) к русскому слову, но не смущает добавление fundamental к base или firm к basis.
> 
> Некорректная постановка вопроса. Следовало бы спросить, чему в alaya соответствует firm.


Считаете что "firm" это "все-"?

Проведём мысленный эксперимент - возьмём слово *все*ведение и что-нибудь с *firm*, например firm knowledge. Похоже?
Всемирный и firm world? Похоже интуитивным знанием что _все-_ передаёт оттенки _firm_?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (17.10.2011)

----------


## До

> Не в этом дело. Я просто не понял, почему вас не устраивает добавление приставки все- (= всеобщая) к русскому слову, но не смущает добавление fundamental к base или firm к basis.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lexicography




> Некорректная постановка вопроса. Следовало бы спросить, чему в alaya соответствует firm.


У _кого_ предлагаете спрашивать?

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Щетайу переводидь нада, а то невозможно жеж: "кто прийдет сегодня на Цог Выджракилаи. Возьмите с собой сборник практик ЧЕ-ЧЕ"

----------

Дондог (21.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (17.10.2011)

----------


## AndyZ

Я считаю, что перевод буддийских терминов на русский язык это палка о двух концах. С одной стороны, легче перевести дукка как страдание или стресс, и новичок поймет общий смысл, но с другой стороны мы сразу же ограничиваем понятие этого термина. Ведь радость это тоже дукка. Когда изучаешь термин, и именно его значение а не перевод, тогда открываются и более глубокий смысл. Я изучал английский в среде, и зачастую, просто перевод на русский язык многих слов до конца не открывает весь смысл этих слов. Поэтому я считаю, что ключевые термины не нужно переводить, а делать так, чтобы изучающий сам искал их смысл.

----------

Анирудха (17.10.2011), Дондог (21.10.2011), Сергей Хос (17.10.2011), Сергей Ч (17.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (17.10.2011)

----------


## Sogpo Golyap

вот одна из крайностей: 
"Лакшана вимуктимарга-даршанамарги шравака – это сатьябхисамая шравака, являющаяся даршанамаргой избавления от парикальпитаклешавараны"   :Cry: 
проведем голосование "понятно" "сложно" "невозможно"?  :Wink: 

если честно, так переводить даже легче - думать почти не надо, достаточно просто вспоминать слова  :Smilie:

----------

AndyZ (17.10.2011), Liza Lyolina (19.10.2011), Анирудха (17.10.2011), Дондог (21.10.2011), Сергей Хос (17.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (18.10.2011)

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

> вот одна из крайностей: 
> "Лакшана вимуктимарга-даршанамарги шравака – это сатьябхисамая шравака, являющаяся даршанамаргой избавления от парикальпитаклешавараны" 
> проведем голосование "понятно" "сложно" "невозможно"?


Класс!

----------


## Sogpo Golyap

а вот другая крайность: 
"Характеристика пути полного освобождения на пути видения – это слушательское ясное постижение истины, являющееся путем полного освобождения от номинальной завесы омрачений" 

хрен слаще редьки?  :Smilie:

----------

Дондог (21.10.2011), Сергей Хос (17.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (18.10.2011)

----------


## Анирудха

> вот одна из крайностей: 
> "Лакшана вимуктимарга-даршанамарги шравака – это сатьябхисамая шравака, являющаяся даршанамаргой избавления от парикальпитаклешавараны"  
> проведем голосование "понятно" "сложно" "невозможно"?


Вот он! Адаптированный перевод, удовлетворяющий потребности буддиста 80го уровня)))

----------


## До

"Номинальной" замените.

----------

Сергей Хос (17.10.2011)

----------


## Анирудха

> а вот другая крайность: 
> "Характеристика пути полного освобождения на пути видения – это слушательское ясное постижение истины, являющееся путем полного освобождения от номинальной завесы омрачений" 
> 
> хрен слаще редьки?


Тоже неплохо)))

----------


## Sogpo Golyap

> "Номинальной" замените.


на "нарицательный"?

----------


## Sogpo Golyap

хотя.... слово "номинальный" так давно было перенято из латыни, что оно принялось почти во всех славянских языках, только у хорватов "назывный" ....так, к чему это я?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (18.10.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> хотя.... слово "номинальный" так давно было перенято из латыни, что оно принялось почти во всех славянских языках, только у хорватов "назывный" ....так, к чему это я?


Не сдаются наши южные братья-славяне перед тлетворным влиянием Запада! Надо будет запомнить и вставить где-нибудь в перевод. Только по-русски будет не назЫвный, а назывнОй.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (18.10.2011)

----------


## До

Вопрос: прасангики - номинальные буддисты?

----------

Сергей Хос (17.10.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> на "нарицательный"?


Парикальпитаклешаварана - это, вероятно,  а не одна завеса, а две: дискурсивности  :Big Grin:  и омраченности. То есть преграды всеведению и освобождению, если наоборот смотреть.
Да и что за "номинальная завеса? та, которая только по имени завеса, а по сути никакая не завеса, так что ли?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (18.10.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вопрос: прасангики - номинальные буддисты?


Конечно, мы же это обсуждали уже.
Более того, все буддисты - номинальные, потому что "буддист" - это номина (имя, обозначение).
А Будда - так тот даже и не буддист вовсе.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (18.10.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Щетайу переводидь нада, а то невозможно жеж: "кто прийдет сегодня на Цог Выджракилаи. Возьмите с собой сборник практик ЧЕ-ЧЕ"


А что плохого в че-чо? Вот ведь наших предков такие заимствования в язык чуждых слов совершенно не смущали. Например:

Этого страха я не выдержал и возринулся назад, а Лука стоит уже на конце цепи, и вдруг, утвердившись на ней ногою, молвит сквозь бурю: — Заводи *катавасию*!
Лесков. _Запечатленный ангел_.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (18.10.2011)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> дискурсивности


 :Big Grin: 
О, это ещё круче, чем "концептуализации".

----------


## Сергей Хос

> О, это ещё круче, чем "концептуализации".


Стараюсь!

----------


## До

> Да и что за "номинальная завеса? та, которая *только по имени завеса, а по сути никакая не* завеса, так что ли?





> Вопрос: *прасангики - номинальные буддисты?*
> 
> 
> *Конечно*, мы же это обсуждали уже.


[Стряхнул скупую слезу.]




> Более того, все буддисты - номинальные, потому что "буддист" - это номина (имя, обозначение).


Буддисты не только номинальные, а медитируют ещё, соблюдают обеты, принимают прибежище, совершают благие поступки, развивают мудрость.




> А Будда - так тот даже и не буддист вовсе.


Самый первый буддист.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> [Стряхнул скупую слезу.]


Не придирайтесь. Контекст надо учитывать.



> Самый первый буддист.


Ну, давайте по-новой: принимает ли Будда прибежище в Сангхе?

----------

Wyrd (18.10.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А клеши, поскольку затемняют истинный свет ума, то можно сказать что создают мрак, другими словами омрачают. В этом случае слово омрачения так же подходит по смыслу.


Все, к сожалению, несколько сложнее, потому что тогда придется подбирать другой перевод для слова _аварана_, и возникнет путаница. Клеша создает омрачение (аврану), но не только она. Есть еще и джнеяаварана (омрачение знанием), которую создают не клеши. Так что клеша - это клеша, а омрачение или загрязнение - аврана (тиб. sgrib pa).

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (18.10.2011)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> омрачение *знанием*


Вы им уже не омрачены?

----------

Дондог (21.10.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Юморить конечно проще, чем понять, о чем речь.

----------

Дондог (21.10.2011)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Все, к сожалению, несколько сложнее, потому что тогда придется подбирать другой перевод для слова _аварана_, и возникнет путаница. Клеша создает омрачение (аврану), но не только она. Есть еще и джнеяаварана (омрачение знанием), которую создают не клеши. Так что клеша - это клеша, а омрачение или загрязнение - аврана (тиб. sgrib pa).


Уже минимум пару раз обсуждали варианты перевода "аварана" и "аварана-двая" (двух аваран). В результате сам пришёл к такому варианту. Может, пригодится?

ДВОЙНОЕ ПРЕПЯТСТВИЕ (аварана-двая) — препятствие клеш-омрачений (клеша-аварана) и препятствие ещё подлежащего узнаванию (джнея-аварана).

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (18.10.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> ДВОЙНОЕ ПРЕПЯТСТВИЕ (аварана-двая) — препятствие клеш-омрачений (клеша-аварана) и препятствие ещё подлежащего узнаванию (джнея-аварана).


Спасибо.
Но препятствие мне лично не очень как-то. Там звучит, типа, что мы куда-то идем, и вдруг споткнулись. А аварана, это препятствие, конечно, но, скорее, как "то, что скрывает" нечто имеющееся: изначальную мудрость, или природу будды. Переводчики Большого ламрима попытались передать это словом "завеса". А Thanissaro Bhikkhu в Аварана сутте дает вариант obstacles, hindrances that overwhelm awareness.
И потом, почему "препятствие ещё подлежащего узнаванию"? Ведь если клеша-аварана - это завесы, созданные клешами, то наверное и джнея-аварана - завеса, созданная знанием. Тем, что уже познано, а не наоборот.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (18.10.2011)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

А ведь как было бы проще "покров над познаваемым".
Сергей Хос, Вы не раличаете jJeya и jJAna, предпочитая метод аналогий?

----------


## До

> Ну, давайте по-новой: принимает ли Будда прибежище в Сангхе?


Докажите, что это важный критерий. Например, чтоб вам сразу не с нуля начинать, принимает ли полностью освобождённый _архат_ прибежище (это при условии, что он там отбрасывает ещё какие-то "плоты").

----------


## До

> Уже минимум пару раз обсуждали варианты перевода "аварана" и "аварана-двая" (двух аваран). В результате сам пришёл к такому варианту. Может, пригодится?
> 
> ДВОЙНОЕ ПРЕПЯТСТВИЕ (аварана-двая) — препятствие клеш-омрачений (клеша-аварана) и препятствие ещё подлежащего узнаванию (джнея-аварана).


На самом деле обсуждали три раза, и третий раз пришли к выводу (не все конечно), что это _синонимы_ (возникшие при переписке / неверной интерпретации компаунда).

----------


## Юй Кан

> Спасибо.
> Но препятствие мне лично не очень как-то. Там звучит, типа, что мы куда-то идем, и вдруг споткнулись. А аварана, это препятствие, конечно, но, скорее, как "то, что скрывает" нечто имеющееся: изначальную мудрость, или природу будды. Переводчики Большого ламрима попытались передать это словом "завеса". А Thanissaro Bhikkhu в Аварана сутте дает вариант obstacles, hindrances that overwhelm awareness.


Полагаю, выбор того или иного варианта из нескольких, близких по смыслу, -- вопрос вкусовых предпочтений или наработанной лексики переводчика, либо -- устоявшегося варианта перевода (в той же Ваджраяне, где переводят не с санскрита, а с перевода).
Что до варианта более симпатичного мне, то вот -- согласно Ожегову:



> *Препятствие*
> -я, ср. 1. Помеха, задерживающая какие-н. действия или развитие чего-н., стоящая *на пути* осуществления чего-н. Чинить препятствия кому-н. Преодолеть все препятствия. 2. Преграда *на пути*, задерживающая передвижение. Полоса препятствий (участок местности, специально оборудованный для обучения преодолению препятствий, встречающихся на поле боя, а также в условиях, требующих преодоления каких-н. преград; спец.). Бег (скачки) с препятствиями (также перен.: о чём-н., что достигается с большим трудом, с препятствиями; шутл.).





> И потом, почему "препятствие ещё подлежащего узнаванию"? Ведь если клеша-аварана - это завесы, созданные клешами, то наверное и джнея-аварана - завеса, созданная знанием. Тем, что уже познано, а не наоборот.


Санскр. _джнея_ -- словарное слово.
Согласно Монье-Вильямсу:



> *j~neya*
> --  to be known [...]; 
> -- to be learnt or understood or ascertained or investigated or perceived or inquired about [...].

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (19.10.2011)

----------


## Sogpo Golyap

> Парикальпитаклешаварана - это, вероятно,  а не одна завеса, а две: дискурсивности  и омраченности. То есть преграды всеведению и освобождению, если наоборот смотреть.
> Да и что за "номинальная завеса? та, которая только по имени завеса, а по сути никакая не завеса, так что ли?


 :Big Grin:   Клешаварану обычно раскладывают на Сахаджаклешаварану и Парикальпитаклешаварану типа безусловного и условного рефлекса,   сахаджа - врожденный или вместе рожденный , можно и исконным обозвать  :Smilie:  а парикальпита - приписанный, условный, номинальный, типа приобретенного




> Клеша создает омрачение (аврану), но не только она. Есть еще и джнеяаварана (омрачение знанием), которую создают не клеши. Так что клеша - это клеша, а омрачение или загрязнение - аврана (тиб. sgrib pa).


полностью согласен. опять же аврана - то что чинит ПРЕПЯТСТВИЕ достижению Пробуждения или Освобождения.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Так джнеяварана (завеса познаваемого? омрачение познаваемости? загрязнение мудрости? или еще  как) - концепция трехчастного цикла "действующий", "действие" и "объект действия", которая препятствует достижению Всеведения

----------


## Sogpo Golyap

ой, забыл дописать
 а клешаварана - это такие как жадность концепции, препятствующие достижению освобождения (мокши)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Что до варианта более симпатичного мне, то вот -- согласно Ожегову:


Ну да, можно и так, просто в какой-то момент контекст может не совпасть. Например, когда речь зайдет об аваранах, затмевающих сугатагарбху - тут слово "препятствие" может категорически не подойти, и придется менять, поступаясь единством терминологии.
Да вы же сами сутры Третьего поворота вроде переводите. Неужто не сталкивались?




> Санскр. _джнея_ -- словарное слово.
> Согласно Монье-Вильямсу:


Да значение именно такое (и в тибетском, кстати, тоже): подлежащее познанию.
Просто само выражение "препятствие ещё подлежащего узнаванию" - мне лично с ходу непонятно, что значит. 
Типа, что подлежащее узнаванию создает препятствие? или что нечто препятствует тому что подлежит узнаванию?
"Препятствие ещё подлежащего..." - такое выражение для русского языка не органично.
И это вопрос методолгии перевода: если мы даем русский вариант, то хоть какой-то смысл использованного выражения должен быть очевиден.
А если смысл неясен, то непонятно, зачем писать русские слова. Тогда можно оставить санскритизм - и одно непонятно, и другое, в равной степени.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (19.10.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Докажите, что это важный критерий.


А разве не важный? Принятие прибежища - главный критерий вступления на Путь и прохождения Пути. И это определяющий критерий того, что человек является буддистом.
Но после завершения Пути необходимость в Прибежище пропадает. Да и странно было бы, если бы Будда принимал прибежище в самом себе.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> На самом деле обсуждали три раза, и третий раз пришли к выводу (не все конечно), что это _синонимы_ (возникшие при переписке / неверной интерпретации компаунда).


что именно синонимы?

----------


## Sogpo Golyap

> А разве не важный? Принятие прибежища - главный критерий вступления на Путь и прохождения Пути. И это определяющий критерий того, что человек является буддистом.
> Но после завершения Пути необходимость в Прибежище пропадает. Да и странно было бы, если бы Будда принимал прибежище в самом себе.


Совершенно верно, в большинстве течений Буддизма, критерием того является ли индивид буддистом или нет, выступает именного принятие Прибежища в Трех Драгоценностях. А с достижением Пробуждения личная потребность в обращении к Прибежищу отпадает сама собой. Ведь в словах махаянского обращения к Прибежищу так и говорится: "До самого Пробуждения...."
Поэтому получается, что Будда вряд ли буддист  :Smilie:  а еще не полная аналогия, но... Цонкапа не был гелукпинцем и Христос наверное христианином  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (19.10.2011)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ну да, можно и так, просто в какой-то момент контекст может не совпасть. Например, когда речь зайдет об аваранах, затмевающих сугатагарбху - тут слово "препятствие" может категорически не подойти, и придется менять, поступаясь единством терминологии.


И это -- "точка консенсуса" (сорь за выражение, неорганичное для русского уха или языка : ). Сознательно не стал говорить о контекстозависимости, упоминать которую уже просто надоело. Возразил же лишь против того, что, хотя первым в словарях стоит именно "препятствие/преграда", "покров/завеса" -- более предпочтительный вариант из неск. возможных, ибо "препятствие мне лично не очень как-то". Но в общем, вопрос ведь не принципиальный?




> Да значение именно такое (и в тибетском, кстати, тоже): подлежащее познанию.
> Просто само выражение "препятствие ещё подлежащего узнаванию" - мне лично с ходу непонятно, что значит. 
> Типа, что подлежащее узнаванию создает препятствие? или что нечто препятствует тому что подлежит узнаванию?


Сам давно-давно, когда впервые встретился с джнея-аварана, начал переводить примерно так, как предлагаете Вы: "препятствие уже известного/познанного". И только спустя какое-то время _после окончания работы над Ланкаватарой_ понял (по-моему, с чьй-то помощью...), почему там именно джнея, а не джняна.
Смысл такой: уже известное/познанное/усвоенное, будучи, по сути, _совокупностью васан (шаблонов, стереотипов), "накопленных с безначальных времён"_, затмевающих ясность восприятия и препятствующих движению по Пути, относится к первой аваране.
Тогда как всё неведомое/непознанное -- ко второй.
И это неведомое/непознанное -- ДА: напрочь неочевидно, непонятно и т.д.
Как-то так.




> "Препятствие ещё подлежащего..." - такое выражение для русского языка не органично.
> И это вопрос методолгии перевода: если мы даем русский вариант, то хоть какой-то смысл использованного выражения должен быть очевиден.
> А если смысл неясен, то непонятно, зачем писать русские слова. Тогда можно оставить санскритизм - и одно непонятно, и другое, в равной степени.


Касательно методологии -- вопрос очень непростой и решаемый каждым переводчиком индивидуально.
Ведь в сутрах второго и третьего поворотов много такого, что даётся в расчёте не на рациональное, а на интуитивное восприятие. Т.е., иначе говоря, предназначено не для формирования новой концептуализации, а для выведения за пределы концептов. И потому суждения или периоды, представляющиеся "туманными/неочевидными" для лобового/рассудочного понимания, постигаются слушателем/читателем (да и переводчиком) лишь при выходе за "пределы слов".
В общем, пресловутая "проблема пальца и луны"...

----------

Сергей Хос (19.10.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> уже известное/познанное/усвоенное, будучи, по сути, _совокупностью васан (шаблонов, стереотипов), "накопленных с безначальных времён"_, затмевающих ясность восприятия и препятствующих движению по Пути, относится к первой аваране.
> Тогда как всё неведомое/непознанное -- ко второй.


Некоторые современные учителя-носители традиции дают иную (противоположную) интерпретацию второй авараны:
1.
*the final obscuration of dualistic knowledge* (shes-bya'i-sgrib-pa) preventing full attainment of buddhahood.
Khenpo Tsultrim Gyatso Rinpoche
Instructions on “The Ocean of Definitive Meaning of Mountain Dharma” by Dolpo Sangye & on Singing

2.
есть еще то, что мы называем препятствием знания. Оно особенно труднопреодолимо и опасно для практикующих, и прежде всего для тех, кто уже давно занимается практикой. По-тибетски это называется шечьяй триппа (  shes . bya'i . sgrib.pa.). Шечьяй - это "знание", а триппа - "препятствие". *Если мы создаем понятия, то создаем очень изощренные препятствия, которые трудно обнаружить.*
ННР

В таком понимании вторая аварана - это не неведомое/непознанное, а напротив, познанное и систематизированное в рассудочных категориях.




> И только спустя какое-то время после окончания работы над Ланкаватарой понял (по-моему, с чьй-то помощью...), почему там именно джнея, а не джняна.
> Смысл такой: уже известное/познанное/усвоенное, будучи, по сути, совокупностью васан (шаблонов, стереотипов), "накопленных с безначальных времён", затмевающих ясность восприятия и препятствующих движению по Пути, относится к первой аваране.
> Тогда как всё неведомое/непознанное -- ко второй.


Пример из Ланки можете привести?

----------


## До

> что именно синонимы?


1. Да я согласился с таким мнением. )

Что изначально это синонимы возникшие из ошибочного чтения компаунда _клеша-джнея-аварана_. А затем на них _навернули_ различные трактовки. Различение на две авараны это, если кто не знает, _сарвастивада_, хинаянская школа (а не махаяна как многие думают).

2. Второе, если это _таки_ *не* синонимы, то это _взаимопроникающие_ понятия.

ps. Экзорцистов сразу предупреждаю, что это дискуссионная тема.

----------


## До

> А разве не важный?


Докажите, что важный.




> Принятие прибежища - главный критерий вступления на Путь и прохождения Пути.


Объясните _чем по сути_ является принятие прибежища.

При принятии прибежища в Будде мы считаем, что Будда лучший учитель. По-вашему Будда не считал Будду лучшим учителем?
При принятии прибежища в Сангхе мы считаем, что она правильно практикует и достойна пожертвования. По-вашему Будда не считал, что Сангха правильно практикует и достойна пожертвования?
Продолжать?




> прохождения Пути.


Будда сказал что прошёл путь (в Сутре поворота колеса). Считаете сказал не подумав?




> И это определяющий критерий того, что человек является буддистом.


Может это узколобый критерий?




> Но после завершения Пути необходимость в Прибежище пропадает.


По-вашему архаты не буддисты?




> Да и странно было бы, если бы Будда принимал прибежище в самом себе.


Как я объяснил выше - ничего странного.

----------

Vladiimir (19.10.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> 1. Да я согласился с таким мнением. )
> 
> Что изначально это синонимы возникшие из ошибочного чтения компаунда _клеша-джнея-аварана_. А затем на них _навернули_ различные трактовки. Различение на две авараны это, если кто не знает, _сарвастивада_, хинаянская школа (а не махаяна как многие думают).


Всяко бывает, конечно. Но вообще-то странно мне думать, что вы тут на форуме просекли фишку лучше, чем те, кто это все изучает и практикует столетиями. Как-то это самонадеянно, ИМХО

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Объясните _чем по сути_ является принятие прибежища.


По сути принятие Прибежища является декларацией человеком понимания того, что он нуждается в прибежище в силу своего несовершенства. И что он намерен пройти некий Путь.
А если путь пройден, то и прибежище не нужно.




> Может это узколобый критерий?


Предложите другой.




> По-вашему архаты не буддисты?


Понятия не имею, и речь не об этом.
Мы же о Будде говорим.

----------


## До

> Всяко бывает, конечно. Но вообще-то странно мне думать, что вы тут на форуме просекли фишку лучше, чем те, кто это все изучает и практикует столетиями. Как-то это самонадеянно, ИМХО


Для вас была приписка "ps". Смысл её сводится к тому, что я не считаю своё мнение абсолютно правильным, а все остальные ошибочными.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Для вас была приписка "ps". Смысл её сводится к тому, что я не считаю своё мнение абсолютно правильным, а все остальные ошибочными.


я заметил. но можно же высказать свое недоумение...

----------


## До

> По сути принятие Прибежища является декла*р*ацией


Декламацией? Это именно по сути?




> человеком понимания того, что он нуждается в прибежище в силу своего несовершенства.


Будда не считает Будду лучшим учителем?




> И что он намерен пройти некий Путь.


Это есть в Сутре поворота колеса.




> А если путь пройден, то и прибежище не нужно.


Это на вашей совести.




> Предложите другой.


Вы же оспариваете что Будда буддист. А я лишь возражаю.




> Понятия не имею, и речь не об этом. Мы же о Будде говорим.


1. Будда архат. 2. Вы только что сказали, что оно им "не нужно", значит _понятие имеете_.

----------

Vladiimir (19.10.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Будда не считает Будду лучшим учителем?


Это не главный критерий Прибежища. Главный - намерение пройти Путь.




> Это есть в Сутре поворота колеса.


Там есть о том, что Буддой Путь уже пройден.




> Это на вашей совести.


Ну, тут есть на кого сослаться - на людей, которые имели возможность гораздо полнее и глубже изучить вопрос, чем это можно сделать по словарям и доп. литературе.




> 1. Будда архат. 2. Вы только что сказали, что оно им "не нужно", значит _понятие имеете_.


Тогда я не знаю, в каком смысле вы употребляете слово архат. В сутрах махаяны есть слова о том, что нирвана арахата - не окончательное достижение. А достижение Будды - окончательное. В этом смысле Будда - да, не архат, потому что достижения у них разные.

----------


## До

> Это не главный критерий Прибежища. Главный - намерение пройти Путь.


Это вы говорите о каком именно объекте прибежища? Их же три. Я говорил в том месте о _прибежище в Будде_.
Так вот считал ли Будда Будду лучшим учителем? Да, нет?




> - И что он намерен пройти некий Путь.
> - Это есть в Сутре поворота колеса.
> - Там есть о том, что Буддой Путь уже пройден.


Значит принял прибежище и достиг результатов? Следовательно, _первый буддист_, так?




> Тогда я не знаю, в каком смысле вы употребляете слово арахат. В сутрах махаяны есть слова о том, что нирвана арахата - не окончательное достижение. А достижение Будды - окончательное. В этом смысле Будда - да, не арахат, потому что достижения у них разные.


В обычном. Будда архат. (И с т.з. махаяны тоже. См. Абхидхармасамуччая.)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Это вы говорите о каком именно объекте прибежища? Их же три. Я говорил в том месте о _прибежище в Будде_.
> Так вот считал ли Будда Будду лучшим учителем? Да, нет?


Принять Прибежище - не значит считать нечто самым лучшим, но именно следовать этому, следовать по Пути. Одного считания недостаточно.




> Значит принял прибежище и достиг результатов? Следовательно, _первый буддист_, так?


Это, кстати, вопрос, принимал ли будда Прибежище чтобы достичь просветления. Я думаю,что нет.
У него же в этой жизни не было учителей, в которых он мог бы принять Прибежище. Сангха еще не образовалась. Да и Дхарма была им открыта уже после просветления. Так что тогда ему просто не в чем было принимать Прибежище.
В этом и уникальность Будды: он достиг не на основе Прибежища, а лишь в силу собственных благих заслуг. Так что не был он буддистом ни до просветления, ни после.




> В обычном. Будда архат. (И с т.з. махаяны тоже. См. Абхидхармасамуччая.)


Не архат. См. Лотосовую сутру.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (19.10.2011)

----------


## До

> Принять Прибежище - не значит считать нечто самым лучшим, но именно следовать этому, следовать по Пути. Одного считания недостаточно.


О, это уже ближе к _сути_. По сравнению с "декларацией" то уж точно.

Так вот, Будда считая Будду _лучшим учителем_ (считаю что вы с этим согласились) - не следовал этому? Не _являтся_ лучшим учителем? Не _давал_ лучшее учение?




> Это, кстати, вопрос, принимал ли будда Прибежище чтобы достичь просветления. Я думаю,что нет.


Вы сказали, что для принятия прибежища "по сути" нужно желать пройти путь. Я привёл пример где Будда желает. Т.е. удовлетворил ваш критерий, что Будда принял прибежище.
Где логика?




> У него же в этой жизни не было учителей, в которых он мог бы принять Прибежище.


Был - он сам.




> Сангха еще не образовалась.


Есть _формулировка_ прибежище без сангхи, его даже приняли два мирянина. ("Формулировка", это значит "не по сути".)




> Да и Дхарма была им открыта уже после просветления.


До. Открыта _нам_ да, после.




> Так что тогда ему просто не в чем было принимать Прибежище.


Само событие просветления являлось для него актом принятия прибежища. По сути.




> В этом и уникальность Будды: он достиг не на основе Прибежища, а лишь в силу собственных благих заслуг.


На основе _заслуг_ просветления не достигают. Вам ли не знать.




> Так что не был он буддистом ни до просветления, ни после.


И до, и после, и в момент. Это даже по вашему слабенькому критерию принятия прибежища. Не говоря уже о возможных других.




> Не архат. См. Лотосовую сутру.


Будда архат.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Так вот, Будда считая Будду _лучшим учителем_ (считаю что вы с этим согласились) - не следовал этому?


Что значит "следовал"? Если в смысле прохождения Пути - то не следовал, потому что путь им уже пройден.
А если в смысле "образа жизни", то слово "следовал" тут неподходящее.
так что не "следовал".




> Вы сказали, что для принятия прибежища "по сути" нужно желать пройти путь. Я привёл пример где Будда желает. Т.е. удовлетворил ваш критерий, что Будда принял прибежище. Где логика?


Желать пройти путь можно только если еще не прошел его.




> Был - он сам.


До просветления или после?




> До. Открыта _нам_ да, после.


Это не так даже согласно Сутре поворота. Там Будда говорит, что в момент просветления ему открылось знание "неведомых прежде вещей". То есть до этого момента Дхармы как учения на земле не было и принять в ней прибежище он не мог. Так что не буддист.




> Само событие просветления являлось для него актом принятия прибежища. По сути.


...и это кардинально отличает его от буддистов.




> И до, и после, и в момент. Это даже по вашему слабенькому критерию принятия прибежища. Не говоря уже о возможных других.


Ну тогда это значит, что он уже родился буддистом.  :Smilie: 




> Будда архат.


В Лотосовой сутре говорится, что нирвана архатов - не окончательная (не полная). А у Будды - полная. Поэтому не архат.

----------


## До

> Что значит "следовал"?


Там дальше написано.




> Если в смысле прохождения Пути - то не следовал, потому что путь им уже пройден.


Речь о лучшем учителе. Держите хоть немного линию обсуждения.




> так что не "следовал".


На вашей совести.




> Желать пройти путь можно только если еще не прошел его.


По-вашему Будда соврал, что [ему] надо пройти путь?




> До просветления или после?


Во время.




> Это не так даже согласно Сутре поворота. Там Будда говорит, что в момент просветления ему открылось знание "неведомых прежде вещей". То есть до этого момента Дхармы как учения на земле не было и принять в ней прибежище он не мог.


Держите линию обсуждения, тут вы опять потеряли логическую связь тезисов друг с другом.




> ...и это кардинально отличает его от буддистов.


Делает его первым буддистом.




> Ну тогда это значит, что он уже родился буддистом.


Можно и так сказать.




> В Лотосовой сутре говорится, что нирвана архатов - не окончательная (не полная). А у Будды - полная. Поэтому не архат.


Это не противоречит тому, что Будда архат.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> В Лотосовой сутре говорится, что нирвана архатов - не окончательная (не полная). А у Будды - полная. Поэтому не архат.


Под архатом понимают в одних текстах арьяпудгалу, в других--_нехорошего хинаянца_. Это от контекста зависит.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Держите линию обсуждения, тут вы опять потеряли логическую связь тезисов друг с другом.


Я так не считаю.




> Это не противоречит тому, что Будда архат.


Но и не противоречит тому, что он не архат.




> Под архатом понимают в одних текстах арьяпудгалу, в других--_нехорошего хинаянца_. Это от контекста зависит.


О чем я и говорю. Только вот До сначала употребляет неоднозначный термин, а потом "уличает" собеседника в потере нить аргументации.
Довольно пошлый прием.

----------


## До

> До сначала употребляет неоднозначный термин, а потом "уличает" собеседника в потере нить аргументации.
> Довольно пошлый прием.


Когда я говорю о "лучшем учителе", а вы мне на это отвечаете о про "прохождение пути" - это именно я применил "пошлый приём". С вами очень приятно дискутировать на любую тему, так как оказывается, что ваш оппонент постоянно то наезжает на авторитеты, то применяет пошлые приёмы.

----------


## До

> Да и Дхарма была им открыта уже после просветления. 
> 
> До. Открыта нам да, после.
> 
> Это не так даже согласно Сутре поворота. Там Будда говорит, что в момент просветления ему открылось знание "неведомых прежде вещей". То есть до этого момента Дхармы как учения на земле не было и принять в ней прибежище он не мог. Так что не буддист.
> 
> Держите линию обсуждения, тут вы опять потеряли логическую связь тезисов друг с другом.


Не связано тут "знание 'неведомых прежде вещей'" и то когда ему открылась дхарма до, или после, или во время просветления..
Знание неслыханных прежде вещей там открывалось ему 12 раз. + Пока не стало всё окончательно ясно он не провозглашал себя Буддой.

----------


## Юй Кан

> В таком понимании вторая аварана - это не неведомое/непознанное, а напротив, познанное и систематизированное в рассудочных категориях.


Если идти от *точного* перевода *джнея* (с чего и начинали), то, полагаю, подобное толкование -- ошибочно, ибо васаны, являющиеся омрачающищими "компонентами сознания" относятся к первой аваране, по умолчанию.
При этом, тут тоже есть вариант консеснусный или допускающий "наоборотное" : ) толкование: j~neya*m*.




> Пример из Ланки можете привести?


В Ланкаватаре, в общем случае, то же _джнея_, безотносительно аваран, может читаться и как "познанное" или "доступное познанию".

Пример:
dharmapudgalanairaatmyaM kleshaj~neyaM ca te sadaa /
vishuddhamaanimittena praj~nayaa kRRipayaa ca te /
Тебе неизменно ведома (джнея) бессущностность всех самостей, дхарм, а также — источники [всех] страданий. 
Ты наделён беспредельною мудростью, состраданием и бесстрастием.

Что до аварана-двая, то детально оно не толкуется:

Пример:
saMprajaanakaaritvaad amuShitasmRRititvaac ca na vitarkayati na vicaarayati caturvaasanaabhuumiprahiiNatvaaccyutidvayavigamaat kleshaj~neyaavaraNadvayaprahaaNaac ca /
Они не сомневаются и не рассуждают благодаря совершенному знанию и неугасающей памяти, а также в силу устранения основы четырёх васан, избавления от двойной смерти и устранения двойного препятствия: источников страдания (клеша) и подлежащего узнаванию (джнея).

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Если идти от *точного* перевода *джнея* (с чего и начинали), то, полагаю, подобное толкование -- ошибочно


Но я, как вы понимаете, его не выдумал (что, в частности, подтверждают приведенные цитаты). Оно передается в определенных школах по линии преемственности и используется в практике. Отдельный вопрос - как оно возникло, но ясно, что в традиции оно присутствует. А вот чисто словарное прочтение термина порой только удаляет от понимания. Или по меньшей мере сужает контекст возможного прочтения.

Или вот, к примеру, использование этого термина у Чандракирти:

Полным сжиганием сухих веток (сухостоя) всего познаваемого (shes bya, jneya)
[Обретается] покой, дхармакайя всех Победителей.
С этого момента нет возникновения, а значит и прекращения.
Когда [обыденный] ум (citta, sems) прекращен, этим осуществляется реализация  Тела [просветления] .
МА, карика 11.7

Можно, конечно, и это понимать так, что, дескать, "сжигание познаваемого" - это когда все познано, то есть джнея осуществлена до конца. Но в любом случае речь идет об уничтожении, прекращении джнеи и связанного с нею субъект-объектного ума.
То есть покровом (авараной) является не "еще не познанное", а наоборот уже познанное.
То же самое есть у Нагарджуны, кажется в Ратнаавали, теми же словами.

ЗЫ
Да, в Ратнаавали (I.97):

Все эти дхармо-частицы проявленного мира
Можно считать топливом для огня сознания.
Когда их поглотит огонь и засияют лучи просветляющего знания,
Тогда наступит абсолютный покой.
                  Пер. Андросова.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Но я, как вы понимаете, его не выдумал (что, в частности, подтверждают приведенные цитаты). Оно передается в определенных школах по линии преемственности и используется в практике. Отдельный вопрос - как оно возникло, но ясно, что в традиции оно присутствует.


Ну вот, здрасьте... %) Честно искал и, всё же, нашёл вариант, _удовлетворяющий_ "наоборотному" толкованию, а в ответ -- скип этого всего + "я не выдумал... Оно передаётся и используется...", будто я это где-то отрицал и отрицаю.




> А вот чисто словарное прочтение термина порой только удаляет от понимания. Или по меньшей мере сужает контекст возможного прочтения.


Да всяко же может быть той или иной порой, если вспомнить о полисемичности и контекстозависимости санскритских слов/терминов, да ещё пропущенных через горнило другого-третьего языка. : ))

Сергей, Вы вообще переводчик или редактор?

----------

Сергей Хос (19.10.2011)

----------


## До

> дхармо-частицы


Это прелесть.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Сергей, Вы вообще переводчик или редактор?


Как придется. В настоящий момент перевожу.

Я, кстати, еще и верстальщик  :Smilie: 
Так что могу осуществить производственный цикл от перевода до станка.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (20.10.2011), Юй Кан (19.10.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Это прелесть.


это Андросов, я тута непричем!!!!

----------


## До

> это Андросов, я тута непричем!!!!


Предлагаю взять на вооружение и развить:




> "Лакшана вимуктимарга-даршанамарги шравака – это сатьябхисамая шравака, являющаяся даршанамаргой избавления от парикальпитаклешавараны"





> "Характеристика пути полного освобождения на пути видения – это слушательское ясное постижение истины, являющееся путем полного освобождения от номинальной завесы омрачений"


"Лакшана-характеристика марга-пути вимукти-освобождения даршана-видения - это ..."

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (20.10.2011)

----------

